# Mr. Comet Passed Away:(



## paula bedard

Oh My! I'm so sorry. The only time I've heard of an otherwise healthy young adult dog passing suddenly, it was due to heart failure. I hope he did not suffer. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I am so very sorry...now I'm really in tears.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Faith's mommy

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh noo!  I'm so sorry


----------



## Karen519

*So very sorry*

I am SO VERY SORRY about your Mr. Comet.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG... how tragic. I'm so very sorry. Big hugs to you and godspeed sweet Mr. Comet


----------



## Loboto-Me

I'm so very sorry that your sweet young lad has passed  This is so sad.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for your loss. How horrible to lose him so young.


----------



## Bob Dylan

So very sorry for your loss of Mr. Comet, he is now at the Bridge with many of our precious Goldens.


----------



## arcane

I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## inge

I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Jackson'sMom

What a terrible shock. Mr. Comet was so young. I'm very sorry. Run free, Mr. Comet.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Ohhh noooo! I'm so very sorry for your loss! It's hard, so hard anyway, but when it's so unexpected............I'm at a loss for words.

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Oh my! I am so sorry!  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

My deepest sympathy in the loss of your very special boy Mr. Comet. So very sad.


----------



## LibertyME

Ooooh Noooo... Im so very sorry....
Gone far too soon....


----------



## mdoats

That is truly heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ggdenny

This is so tragic. I'm so very sorry that you lost Mr. Comet.


----------



## HovawartMom

So sorry to hear this!.
RIP,gorgeous boy!.
It could have been from a heart attack or an aneurysm.


----------



## msdogs1976

I'm so sorry. Way too young to die.


----------



## nixietink

Oh my goodness, I am so, so sorry!!! How devastating for you and your family. 

RIP sweet Comet. Run free, play hard.


----------



## Willow52

I'm so sorry for your loss. God Speed Mr. Comet


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so sorry to hear about Comet. It is unbelievable, and terribly sad . This happened to one of the best breeders here in New England, with one of her dearest boys. She let him out to go potty before breakfast- a healthy young athlete, and he had a blood clot in his brain like a lightening bolt and was gone. She discovered this when he didnt come in for breakfast with the other dogs. . The shock must be so awful on top of the loss of your Comet. My heart aches for what you are going through.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

What a shock this must have been. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so very sorry. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Oh my gosh... I'm just in shock. I am so sorry that this has happened. You, your family and Sadie will be in my thoughts and prayers (((HUGS))).

Play hard at the bridge Comet... you will be missed!


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry. How tragic.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am so sorry to read this.

I am going to put your post in the R_ainbow Bridge forum_ so Mr Comet can be with other that have gone before him as I am sure he is there now with all of them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.

Your Comet is the second five/six year old Golden I heard about that passed away suddenly this week. The other was a rescue dog, adopted to a wonderful home and he died suddenly. The vet did a necropsy and found he was riddled with cancer. 

My Toby is just a few weeks older than your Comet. I'm going to hug him closer today.


----------



## honeysmum

I am so sorry for your loss of Comet he was way to young, I can only try to imagine what you are all going through right now but know it would never come near, my thoughts are with you.
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy

I'm so very sorry to hear of this. (((hugs)))


----------



## breec3

*My Sweet Comet*

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers


----------



## New Golden Mom

Oh that is so sad. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## New Golden Mom

Just saw the pictures after I posted....Comet was a handsome boy. Again, my condolences.


----------



## jlc's mom

So young, so sad. Rip Mr. Comet, run free at the bridge.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard losing them at any age but that young is even harder. He is a gorgeous boy and I know my Beau is keeping him company until you can be together again. My heart is breaking for the pain of losing him. Please know we are crying with you. (((((HUGS))))) RUN FREE SWEET COMET!!!


----------



## twinny41

I am so very sorry to read of your loss. It must be very hard to come to turns with. Hard to lose them at any age but this seems particularly hard and unfair. RIP sweet Comet.


----------



## Ljilly28

I just have to say I'm so sorry one more time. You and Comet have been on my mind nonstop since I read your thread, and I just feel heartsick. Can't even imagine how you must be feeling right now-


----------



## Noey

I'm truly heartbroken for you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Oh Barb, I am just heart-sick. I just read this on Facebook and came in here for an update. I wish I were closer, my friend, so I could give you a hug and cry with you. I feel so bad that you could have kept Cosmo. I would offer him back, but, he has stolen our hearts, but, I am torn with emotion and would give him back if you want or need him. Please let me know. 
Mitch and I send our condolences and Kirby and Cosmo send healing licks and love to you and your family.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I am so sorry for your loss...Comet was a beautiful boy, and much too young to leave you.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Comet ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry for your loss .. Mr Comet, run softly at the Bridge


----------



## goldencontriever3

How heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss. Comet was a beautiful boy. We will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## breec3

Thank you everyone so much for your kind words, this is terribly hard I am at a loss right now as Comet is and was my heart dog. He will be missed

Joy Cosmo has a great home with you and Kirby I was so happy to find him such a wonderful home, how can you not love the big lug His heart would be broke to leave such a wonderful home. Thank you for the thoughts and prayers and hug him for me


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I lost a dog once so suddenly, and it's terrible. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I am so very sorry, I just don't know what else to say. Such a shock and so unfair. RIP beautiful Mr. Comet. My thought and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## breec3

*This is my very favoite pic of Comet*


----------



## sharlin

Aloha Sweet One ~ The Reunion Is Guaranteed


----------



## Finn's Fan

My heartfelt condolences on the sudden loss of your beautiful boy. I can't imagine! Wishing you strength to get through the coming days of sorrow......


----------



## breec3

Sharlin that is beautiful can I buy this for my wall, is there a way I can get this pic just like you made it on here for me?

Thank you so much!


----------



## sharlin

just sent you a pm


----------



## afauth

This makes me sad, I'm so sorry for your loss. Let us know if you find out a reason.


----------



## T&T

Don't know what to say
My heart goes out to you
Farewell sweet sweet Boy
RIP


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Way to young. My heart is bleeding for you as you struggle with the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

breec3 said:


> Thank you everyone so much for your kind words, this is terribly hard I am at a loss right now as Comet is and was my heart dog. He will be missed
> 
> Joy Cosmo has a great home with you and Kirby I was so happy to find him such a wonderful home, how can you not love the big lug His heart would be broke to leave such a wonderful home. Thank you for the thoughts and prayers and hug him for me


 We do love the "big lug" and they've both been getting hugs all night. Prayers from us for you and your family.


----------



## davebeech

so sorry to hear about Mr Comet passing to the bridge so suddenly, he sure is a handsome boy.
RIP Comet


----------



## Hudson

So heartbreaking to loose your golden boy so young, he was a very handsome golden, thinking of you and your family at this very sad time.


----------



## pt83

I really feel for you, I've also lost a dog at a young age. Reading this has made me teared up again. 

Trully sorry for your lost


----------



## ckp

i'm so sorry for your sudden loss...run free comet!!


----------



## Debles

I am just seeing your post and am heart broken for you. How tragic and what a shock. 
Comet was so beautiful and I am so very very sorry. It is so hard to lose them anytime but so suddenly and so young, I am in tears for you and your sweet baby.


----------



## McSwede

I am so very sorry for your tragic and sudden loss of Sweet Comet. Comet was such a handsome boy. I'm thinking of you and your family.

~Jackie


----------



## AmbikaGR

What devastating news. I am so sorry for the loss of your Comet. It is NEVER long enough but 5 is just a crime. I know how hard it is at a time like this and can only offer this link to hopefuly comfort you and yours at this difficult and painful time. 

http://www.sonic.net/dana/shelter/memories/star.html


----------



## timberwolf

I am so sorry for your loss.
He was a beautiful boy.

Play hard at the bridge sweet Comet.


----------



## breec3

I am so sad this morning, waking up and not having my Comet hear to greet me, this is just horrible


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry for your loss of Comet

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Comet


----------



## cubbysan

Just seeing this now. Such a shock. Hugs going your way....


----------



## Karen519

*Breec3*

Breec3

I am so very sorry about Comet. You have to do things when it's right for you, but when you are ready I think one of the best tributes to our pets that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge is to give another all of the love we have.


----------



## Adriennelane

I'm so sorry!


----------



## esSJay

I just saw this thread now and am completely in shock and heartbroken about losing dear Comet.  I'm sorry to hear about this sudden loss, I am curious to hear why/how this happened. Lots of hugs from me to you and you will be in my thoughts today.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so incredibly sorry!


----------



## ilovegold

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Wow, again - I'm so sorry. Are you going to try to find out what happened?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuckyPup

I am so sorry for your loss! You will be in my prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very sorry for your loss.
it is never easy, but with him so young and unexpected it is triply hard.

I hope your grief begins to ease and you can remember the good times with less pain.


----------



## Angel_Kody

I'm so sorry. ((((hugs))))

Godspeed sweet angel Comet...............


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry to hear about Comet.


----------



## KCN

I am so sorry to read about your Comet. We lost our Golden baby Champ 3 weeks ago, and I know the pain is unbearable, and it still is. (She was almost 3.) It is especially hard when it hits you like this without time to adjust to the idea. I read somewhere that the very special Goldens leave us while young because they were so good at fulfilling what they needed to do in their short time with us. I hope he and Champy are frolicking in the fields together. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## maggie1951

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I lost a dog once so suddenly, and it's terrible. My heart is breaking for you.


Me to just over 2 years ago and still have not got over it so i truly know just how you feel and Sadie was my heart dog.


----------



## Micki's Mum

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519

*So sorry*

I am so very sorry about Comet.


----------

